

Suits Seek to Force Lyft and Uber to Treat Drivers as Employees - jhonovich
http://www.buzzfeed.com/johanabhuiyan/suits-seek-to-force-lyft-and-uber-to-treat-drivers-as-employ

======
jstalin
And a win for the "drivers" would be a win for the taxi cartel.

